# Septa top and storage



## FordFan (Jun 15, 2014)

I have some product that I had forgotten about in a media bottle. The top on it is a septa top. Normally I immediately draw product and place in small vials. I was hurting for time and one week turned to a few months.

Media bottle still has the same amount of liquid. Shouldn't the product still be fine? Just concerned about the septa tops.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 15, 2014)

Ford. u sterilized the septa top before and havent opened it so its fine.


----------



## FordFan (Jun 15, 2014)

Thanks, just trying to second guess myself


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 16, 2014)

Np Ford.  ..I do the same ...


----------

